# Solved: Java BHO - SSVHelper Class



## birdieman (Feb 19, 2006)

While troubleshooting an earlier problem, I determined that my Java installation was corrupt, and I reinstalled the current version. While solving the previous problem, I immediately began experiencing annoying delays in opening IE6. An initial opening took 20 seconds or longer and any links in e-mails or opening IE a second time were equally slow.
Assuming the delays were somehow connected to Java, while using a program called ToolbarCop, I noticed a BHO called SSVHelper Class that was related to Java. Disabling this BHO immediately solved the IE delay issue. My question is can I safely delete this BHO, or do I need it and is there some other solution? Below is a HJT log. Thanks for any advice.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:25:54 AM, on 2/19/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mskagent.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee QuickClean\PlgUni.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hsvgolf.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - -{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Fire-Trust SiteHound - {C86AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE53} - C:\Program Files\FireTrust\SiteHound\SiteHound.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4FFB-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SiteHound - {73F7F495-A325-4C52-BE48-5F97FA511E89} - C:\Program Files\FireTrust\SiteHound\SiteHound.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mskagent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee QuickClean Imonitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee QuickClean\PlgUni.exe" /START
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Copy Location - C:\WINNT\WEB\graburl.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {11316B13-33F0-4C9F-BD55-09994CCFA8EB} - C:\Program Files\FireTrust\SiteHound\SiteHound.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B06300D0-CCDE-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to R&estricted Zone - {B06300D0-CCDE-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {BF80219A-CCDD-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Tr&usted Zone - {BF80219A-CCDD-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Offline - {FC09D8A3-C85A-11d2-92D0-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\oline.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://home.americanexpress.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.ardemgaz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.bankoftheozarks.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.caremark.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.cybertechhelp.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.familylife.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.fepblue.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.hsvgolf.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.kodakgallery.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.optimist.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.spywarewarrior.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: DFFSOH - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\DFFSOH.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Welcome to TSG!! 

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - -{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4FFB-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - (no file)
O23 - Service: DFFSOH - Unknown owner - C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\DFFSOH.exe (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Restart in Safe Mode

Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. 
Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. 
Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". 
Now click "Apply to all folders", Click "Apply" then "OK"

Navigate to the C:\Windows\Temp folder. Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Next navigate to the C:\Documents and Settings\Owner *(Repeat for all user names)*\Local Settings\Temp folder. 
Open the Temp folder and go to Edit > Select All then Edit > Delete to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Reboot and post another log.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 19, 2006)

This may be a dumb question, is the C:/WINNT/Temp file the same as the C:/Windows/Temp file in your post? It appears to have all the cookies, temp internet files, etc.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 19, 2006)

Those should have been back slashes.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Sorry, yes your windows folder is called winnt, not windows.


----------



## birdieman (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is the new HJT log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:53:37 PM, on 2/20/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee QuickClean\PlgUni.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hsvgolf.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {41D68ED8-4CFF-4115-88A6-6EBB8AF19000} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: Fire-Trust SiteHound - {C86AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE53} - C:\Program Files\FireTrust\SiteHound\SiteHound.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SiteHound - {73F7F495-A325-4C52-BE48-5F97FA511E89} - C:\Program Files\FireTrust\SiteHound\SiteHound.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MskDetct.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mskagent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee QuickClean Imonitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee QuickClean\PlgUni.exe" /START
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Copy Location - C:\WINNT\WEB\graburl.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {11316B13-33F0-4C9F-BD55-09994CCFA8EB} - C:\Program Files\FireTrust\SiteHound\SiteHound.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: McAfee AntiPhishing Filter - {39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\SPAMKI~1\mcapfbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Uninstall BitDefender Online Scanner v8 - {85d1f590-48f4-11d9-9669-0800200c9a66} - %windir%\bdoscandel.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B06300D0-CCDE-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to R&estricted Zone - {B06300D0-CCDE-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {BF80219A-CCDD-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to Tr&usted Zone - {BF80219A-CCDD-11d2-92D3-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\webzone.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINNT\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Offline - {FC09D8A3-C85A-11d2-92D0-0000F87A4A55} - C:\WINNT\system32\oline.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://home.americanexpress.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.ardemgaz.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.bankoftheozarks.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.caremark.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.cybertechhelp.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.familylife.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.fepblue.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.hsvgolf.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.kodakgallery.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.optimist.org
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.spywarewarrior.com
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Server (MskService) - McAfee Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKSrvr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Log looks fine, any problems?


----------



## birdieman (Feb 19, 2006)

No problems. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

My pleasure! :up:


----------

